
An Antidote for the Lack of Diversity in Tech - geoffweg
https://blog.quire.com/an-antidote-for-the-lack-of-diversity-in-tech-407ba43400eb#.m29vta3oj
======
geoffweg
Results from the Quire + Mattermark 2015 Startup Investing Survey.

Super timely with the SEC's announcement this morning that they'll consider
final Title III rules this Friday.

------
eringlenn
interesting key findings: \- potential to address lack of diversity in tech \-
investors are educated and capable of sound financial decisions \- motives to
invest are altruistic, not purely financial

